# LaTeX: Shorttitle in Fußnote mit BibTex/JuraBib



## Trash (16. April 2009)

moin,
für eine Semesterarbeit habe ich folgende Vorgaben erhalten:

In Fußnote: Nachname, Abgekürzter Vorname, Kurztitel und/oder Jahr, Seite 

In Literaturverzeichnis: Nachname, Abgekürzter Vorname, Kurztitel und/oder Jahr, Volltitel, Ort, Jahr 

Meine Bücher habe ich folgendermaßen eingepflegt:

```
@book {STOL2008,
title = {Der Einsatz von E-Procurement in mittelgroßen Unternehmen. Konzeptionelle Überlegungen und explorative Untersuchung},
shorttitle = {Der Einsatz von E-Procurement in mittelgroßen Unternehmen},
author = {Patrick Stoll},
year = {2008},
publisher = {Gabler Verlag},
address = {Wiesbaden}
},
```

Meine JuraBib Einstellungen sind folgendermaßen:

```
\bibliographystyle{jureco}
\usepackage{jurabib}
\jurabibsetup{
	commabeforerest,
	ibidem=strict,
	citefull=all,
	see,
	titleformat=all,
	crossref=short,
	%titleformat={colonsep,all},
	authorformat=and
}
```

Ich würde gerne wissen, wie ich den Shorttitle in den Fußnoten zu sehen bekomme und nicht mehr  den vollen Titel. In der JuraBib-Doku steht etwas von 


```
\citefield[S. 92]{shorttitle}{STOL2008}
```

Wenn ich das benutze, steht bloß S.92 hinter der gewünschten Zitatstelle. STOL2008 wird nicht als Kürzel für das Buch erkannt.

Weiß jemand, wie ich das ändern kann und ich den Shorttitle in den Fußnoten anzeigen kann? Im Literaturverzeichnis soll alles so bleiben, wie es ist.

Danke


----------



## Rondra (26. November 2009)

Hast Du eine Lösung gefunden, obwohl es keine Antwort gab?
Ich habe nämlich fast die gleichen Vorgaben und kriegs nicht hin :-(


----------

